# Looking for a Holiday Place to Rent in Abruzzo



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello !

Our friends from Finland are coming to Abruzzo this summer at the same time as us. 

If you are renting your holiday home, would be interested. 

Pls send me your infos (incl pics & pricing of your place) <snip>I will forward to them.

Thanks !

- Mia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

miolas said:


> Hello !
> 
> Our friends from Finland are coming to Abruzzo this summer at the same time as us.
> 
> ...


sorry mia your post is encouraging people to break the no advertising rule.
I have deleted your email address.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

There are some rental proprorties specific to this region of Italy on the AbruzzoVillas site. 





miolas said:


> Hello !
> 
> Our friends from Finland are coming to Abruzzo this summer at the same time as us.
> 
> ...


----------

